# Seguimento Sul - Fevereiro 2019



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 00:16)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 00:19)

Belíssima rega a caminho do baixo Alentejo e Algarve. 






Enviado do meu SM-A510F através do Tapatalk


----------



## manganao (1 Fev 2019 às 00:30)

no porto tambem deve estar agreste


----------



## pe5cinco5 (1 Fev 2019 às 01:26)

Boa Noite

Dia marcado com muita *instabilidade* em *Portalegre*, como já referiram alguns users neste fórum. Acho que nem o Sol chegou a aparecer por aqui.
Além de que esteve grande parte do dia a cair precipitação, com diferentes intensidades, sendo que durante o dia foi mais fraca. Mas caia na mesma. O mais forte foi na passagem da linha frontal, que ocorreu há 3 horas atrás.

Dados estatísticos, segundo o IPMA, durante o dia 31 de Janeiro, a *precipitação acumulada foi 28,8 mm*. Muita falta fazia esta quantidade de acumulado. Isto só foi possível devido à orografia desta zona , pois em muitos locais à volta o acumulado foi menor. Juntando os 15mm de acumulado de ontem, ultrapassou-se os *40mm* para o mês de Janeiro, com a precipitação dos últimos dois dias.

Não obstante, é certo que, mesmo que os acumulados pareçam grandes nestes dias, o mesmo não se repetiu ao longo do mês, e parece-me que o mês de *Janeiro termina com a precipitação abaixo da média*.

----------

Agora que a precipitação abrandou o ritmo, já se começa a sentir o ar frio a circular na rua ou junto da janela. É sinal de que o dia amanhã irá ser, com certeza, mais frio que o de hoje.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2019 às 01:55)

Já parou de chover, agora a única coisa que resta é o vento com algumas rajadas fortes. Foi uma excelente rega! 
Janeiro terminou na estação netatmo com *34.4mm*, em Portalegre deverá ter terminado entre os 40/50mm. Apesar de ter sido bem abaixo da média na mesma, acabou por não ser tão mau como se pensava graças a estes últimos dias.

O novo dia nesta mesma estação leva *7.3mm*. O total do evento é até ao momento de *24.4mm*, dentro do previsto para a zona onde está a estação ou até mesmo um pouco mais. Aqui já deverá superar os 30mm, vamos ver o que amanhã calha em termos de aguaceiros. 

*9,7ºC* atuais.


----------



## vamm (1 Fev 2019 às 07:11)

Muita chuva e vento com rajadas fortes pela 1h/2h da manhã. Ouvi muita coisa do quintal ser arrastada.

Agora continua o vento, com algumas rajadas mais fortes, 9.6ºC, e nada de chuva.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2019 às 10:12)

Estremoz: manhã de aguaceiros com abertas...


----------



## meteo_xpepe (1 Fev 2019 às 10:26)

Aberta a época ventosa: 83.7km/h de rajada pelas 10:10h


----------



## Rachie (1 Fev 2019 às 10:40)

Carga de água repentina agora mesmo na Venda 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Edit: e umas rajadas de vento como já não via há tempos 

Enviado do meu Redmi 5 Plus através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 10:52)

Boas, por aqui vento moderado com rajadas, com rajada máxima de 53 km/h. 8.0ºC e 92% HR com aguaceiros esporádicos, 2.6mm.


----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 11:20)

Rachie disse:


> Carga de água repentina agora mesmo na Venda
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Este é o tópico do seguimento Sul @Rachie , até ficaste deslocada com tal intempérie  Boas fotos  Só faltou a cereja no topo do bolo


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2019 às 11:37)

Boas,
Aguaceiro forte acompanhado de granizo, vento muito forte e ainda se ouviu um trovão. Continua a chover forte, a temperatura desceu para *7,2ºC*.

Se o IPMA estiver ás cegas como nós em termos de radar, é uma vergonha. Por vezes, estas células requerem atenção.


----------



## Dias Miguel (1 Fev 2019 às 11:45)

Bom dia

Noite de inverno, sem dúvida a primeira com esse rotulo de todo a estação. Manhã fria, com bastante vento e sensações térmicas bem baixas.
Agora, por Portalegre, aguaceiros fortes com momentos em que inclusive aparece o sol. Arrisco dizer que, com o frio em altura e a instabilidade, deverá aparecer algum floco pelo alto da Serra de S. Mamede.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 12:54)

Trovão bem audível mesmo agora.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2019 às 13:10)

Também se ouviu um trovão por aqui há pouco.
Neste momento chove fraco com *9,3ºC*


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2019 às 13:16)

Rajadas de vento bastante fortes, a palmeira na zona alta da vila dobra-se toda. Nestas situações leva com cada tareia...






*8,4ºC *e chove com mais intensidade.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (1 Fev 2019 às 13:57)

Bom dia

Neste momento chove com intensidade em Portalegre. 

São três pontos a destacar, por bons ou maus motivos:


*Vento forte*, com rajadas de considerar;
*Precipitação*, por vezes excessiva, acompanhada de *granizo*;
*Trovada*, audível várias vezes.

Portanto, hoje não é um bom dia para sair à rua.

Olhei, de longe, para o alto da serra de São Mamede e apenas conseguia ver nuvens baixas a tapar o cume da serra. Possivelmente será precipitação.


----------



## comentador (1 Fev 2019 às 14:47)

Boa tarde!

Eis que Janeiro termina da melhor forma, pois despediu-se com 30,0 mm em Alvalade do Sado perfazendo no total acumulado 42,0 mm. Abaixo da média mas foi uma boa rega no último dia. Hoje já conto com 3 mm acumulados, aguaceiros esporádicos e bastante vento frio. Isto sim são dias de inverno do nosso clima.


----------



## JPAG (1 Fev 2019 às 15:08)

Boa tarde. 

Ontem embora o dia tenha sido fraquinho, a noite acabou por compensar. Choveu muito bem entre as 21/22h e as 2h. As estações (IPMA) mais perto divergem muito nos seus valores. Estremoz com *23.1mm *e Elvas com  *10.1mm. *Vila Viçosa deve ter tido um valor próximo do de Estremoz. 

Hoje rajadas de vento forte, sensação térmica baixa e regimes de aguaceiros por vezes moderados. Depois da hora de almoço a chover mais do que estava à espera por aqui. 

A estrada entre Redondo e Évora também esteve com a circulação interrompida por queda de uma árvore. Não sei se a situação já está resolvida.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 16:19)

Nova rajada máxima de 66 km/h mesmo agora, aproxima-se um aguaceiro, apesar de só bater aqui a parte mais enfraquecida. 

Edit 6.5ºC nova mínima. Chuvisca apenas, os aguaceiros nunca chegam aqui inteiros.


----------



## Jaime da Manta Branca (1 Fev 2019 às 17:16)

Boa tarde.

16:58: 20 segundos de granizo em Pavia.
O evento a produzir valores próximos do modelado: ca. de 25 mm.
Peço desculpa pela qualidade da fotografia. Telemóvel + vidro limpo em 2018.


----------



## Gerofil (1 Fev 2019 às 17:21)

Estremoz: tarde de aguaceiros moderados. acompanhados de vento também moderado, por vezes com rajadas fortes. Agora ouviu-se um trovão...

A temperatura a descer para os 4,0 ºC nos momentos de maior intensidade dos aguaceiros.


----------



## vamm (1 Fev 2019 às 18:54)

Está a passar qualquer coisa por aqui! Do nada comecei a ouvir rajadas muito fortes e chuva moderada a forte. Uma coisa mesmo fora do normal


----------



## meko60 (1 Fev 2019 às 19:01)

Linha de instabilidade a N de Ourique, visível no radar.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 19:05)

Precipita por Marvão parece com 3ºC, na webcam do MeteoAlentejo parece ser um pouco mais sólido do que apenas chuva...


----------



## Davidmpb (1 Fev 2019 às 19:24)

A temperatura a descer aqui, 3,5°.
Aguaceiro, este já deve ser de neve mais acima na serra.


----------



## joralentejano (1 Fev 2019 às 19:41)

Forte aguaceiro neste momento que vai fazendo descer a temperatura. Neste momento, *6,4ºC*

Na serra nevou certamente, pena ser de noite e a precipitação já estar a escassear.


----------



## SpiderVV (1 Fev 2019 às 20:01)

5.6ºC por aqui bem estáveis, um aguaceiro moderado há uns 20 minutos. Vento já fraco.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (1 Fev 2019 às 20:19)

Davidmpb disse:


> A temperatura a descer aqui, 3,5°.
> Aguaceiro, este já deve ser de neve mais acima na serra.





joralentejano disse:


> Na serra nevou certamente, pena ser de noite e a precipitação já estar a escassear.



Realmente, é pena ser de noite, senão até era capaz de ir dar um saltinho para ver se havia ou não neve.

Se aguentasse até amanhã de manhã, seria bom.

Senão, é esperar por um melhor momento


----------



## Smota (1 Fev 2019 às 20:38)

*Por aqui chove bem e troveja. Boa noite. Já parou 
*


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 20:42)

Boa noite
Por aqui o destaque foi para a chuva que ocorreu cerca das 1 ou 2 da manhã !
Esta tarde ocorreram alguns aguaceiros que renderam mais 2 ou 3 mm!!!
O mês de Janeiro finaliza com cerca de 7 mm acumulados enquanto Fevereiro já começa com cerca de 15 mm acumulados. 
Esperemos que não seja a única precipitação que se verá este mês por aqui. 
Quanto às barragens basicamente ficou basicamente na mesma graças ao facto de nesta altura do ano as barragens basicamente ou ficam na mesma ou sobem.
A partir do início de Março senão chover é que começam a descer. 
Não teremos problemas este Verão mesmo que a Primavera venha a ser seca.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (1 Fev 2019 às 20:45)

Agora apenas temos algumas nuvens e tempo fresquinho


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2019 às 00:11)

*Extremos de ontem:*
T. Máx: 10.4ºC (00:00)
T. Mín: 5.5ºC (20:15)
Pressão Máx: 1008.7 hPa (23:37)
Pressão Mín: 998.8 hPa (12:44)
Rajada Máxima: 66 km/h (16:24)
Precipitação: 6.4mm

O evento acabou com 32.6mm na minha zona. Podia ter sido pior, mas também bem melhor. O dia de ontem ficou bem aquém da expectativa.


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2019 às 10:38)

Boas, minima de 2.6ºC e 0.2mm acumulados hoje pelas 4 da manhã com a cota a baixar...  Agora 7.2ºC com vento moderado com rajadas, sensação térmica muito má.


----------



## pe5cinco5 (2 Fev 2019 às 13:58)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas, minima de 2.6ºC e 0.2mm acumulados hoje pelas 4 da manhã com a cota a baixar...  Agora 7.2ºC com vento moderado com rajadas, sensação térmica muito má.



O vento, realmente, está a deixar a sensação mais fria do que o real, apesar de que o Sol está a bater com força por aqui, em Portalegre.

------------------------------

Mesmo que tenha caído qualquer água sólida nos pontos mais altos da serra, foi com pouca acumulação e durante pouco tempo, pois as temperaturas começaram a subir.

O melhor mesmo, para quem gosta da neve, é esperar por um melhor momento de baixas pressões a atravessar, com maior certeza, esta zona. A Helena escolheu o Norte da Península para neve a cotas baixas, não o Sul da Península. No Sul da Península, neve, só mesmo na Serra Nevada, em Espanha.


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Fev 2019 às 19:15)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado e um belo vento que dava uma boa sensação. 

Máxima: 15.2ºC
mínima: 8.2ºC
actual: 9.4ºC

Ontem, acumulou por aqui, cerca de 14 mm.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Fev 2019 às 19:26)

Será que esta chuva trouxe alguma coisa para as albufeiras


----------



## SpiderVV (2 Fev 2019 às 21:44)

Boas, sigo com 5.2ºC neste momento com vento fraco de NNW. Máxima de 10.7ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2019 às 00:59)

3.9ºC mas com vento de intensidade variável, a temperatura ora sobe ora desce.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2019 às 01:31)

Boa Noite,
De volta aos dias monótonos de céu limpo. Apesar disso, o de hoje foi bastante desagradável devido ao vento.
Máxima de *11,2ºC*

Neste momento, algum vento a impedir uma descida de temperatura mais rápida. *4,1ºC *num sobe e desce constante. 
Amanhã provavelmente será mais propício a inversão.


----------



## vamm (3 Fev 2019 às 01:42)

2ºC e vento nulo


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Fev 2019 às 11:06)

Bom dia,
Mínima de 1,5°c, com alguma geada aqui à volta.
Agora céu limpo, e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2019 às 12:18)

Boas. A mínima acabou por não descer mais e ficar nos 3.5ºC. Agora vento moderado de NE e 9.1ºC.


----------



## Davidmpb (3 Fev 2019 às 12:22)

SpiderVV disse:


> Boas. A mínima acabou por não descer mais e ficar nos 3.5ºC. Agora vento moderado de NE e 9.1ºC.


Boas,
Ontem na Vargem estavam 0°c de manhã cedo, com alguma geada.


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2019 às 12:22)

Boas,
O vento enfraqueceu e acabou por haver inversão. Chão molhado junto aos telhados e carros devido ao derretimento da geada.
Mínima de *-1,1ºC*

Neste momento, *10,5ºC* e algum vento de NE.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2019 às 12:37)

Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Ontem na Vargem estavam 0°c de manhã cedo, com alguma geada.


O típico nessa zona  As temperaturas por aí podem ficar bem negativas em situações de inversão.


----------



## vamm (3 Fev 2019 às 18:40)

9ºC gélidos a esta hora


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2019 às 18:48)

Boa Noite,
Dia idêntico ao de ontem com céu limpo e fresco mas hoje já não esteve tão desagradável pois não houve tanto vento.
Com estes 3 dias de chuva, o Rio Caia recuperou bastante e é de facto uma pena não ter sido para continuar. Aqui ficam umas fotos de hoje:





















Na sexta-feira, esta ribeira ia assim:




___








_____
Máx: *12,8ºC*
Min: *-1,1ºC*

Neste momento, *5,3ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Fev 2019 às 19:09)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Dia idêntico ao de ontem com céu limpo e fresco mas hoje já não esteve tão desagradável pois não houve tanto vento.
> Com estes 3 dias de chuva, o Rio Caia recuperou bastante e é de facto uma pena não ter sido para continuar. Aqui ficam umas fotos de hoje:
> 
> ...



Parabéns, pela excelente fotos, pois estas últimas chuvas foram muito importante para trazer uma nova "vida", aos rios e ribeiras, que já estavam a ficar com os caudais enfraquecidos.
Bonita levada, e ainda para mais aí com um gato mesmo ao lado.
Vamos lá ver se ainda nos consegues mostrar umas fotos, este inverno ou primavera, aí dessa enorme pedra quase submersa, como já nos tens mostrado.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2019 às 19:39)

Boas, 7.9ºC por aqui. Inicialmente começou por descer rapidamente com vento fraco, até que estabilizou com vento fraco de NE e aumentou a temp. até aos 8.3ºC. Enquanto escrevo isto já desceu para os 7.7ºC apenas porque o vento virou ligeiramente para NW. Incrível a influência.

Edit: 7.5ºC.
Edit 30 seg depois: 7.3ºC.
Edit mais 10 seg depois: 7.2ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (3 Fev 2019 às 20:28)

Estremoz: 5,8 ºC 

Hoje registei a mínima mais baixa deste Inverno: 1,6 ºC às 07h42. A temperatura máxima foi de 11,5 ºC (15h07).


----------



## joralentejano (3 Fev 2019 às 22:18)

Pedro1993 disse:


> Parabéns, pela excelente fotos, pois estas últimas chuvas foram muito importante para trazer uma nova "vida", aos rios e ribeiras, que já estavam a ficar com os caudais enfraquecidos.
> Bonita levada, e ainda para mais aí com um gato mesmo ao lado.
> Vamos lá ver se ainda nos consegues mostrar umas fotos, este inverno ou primavera, aí dessa enorme pedra quase submersa, como já nos tens mostrado.


Obrigado Pedro!  A água dá sempre grande vida a tudo, até ás fotos. 
Caso isso aconteça, é um bom sinal. Sinal de que choveu o suficiente para tal e seria uma grande ajuda para a barragem que está mais uma vez, com um nível de armazenamento mau. Vamos ver! 
_____
*1,7ºC* por cá.


----------



## SpiderVV (3 Fev 2019 às 23:36)

Bem... a camada de inversão ora vai ora volta ora vai ora volta. Tão depressa tenho rajadas de 10-15 km/h de NE como o vento para de repente e a temperatura começa a subir ou a descer repentinamente. Neste momento 7.7ºC fruto de umas rajadas de NE, mas agora estou com vento médio de... 0.5 km/h. 

Edit: 7.5ºC a descer a pique, pois claro.


----------



## joralentejano (4 Fev 2019 às 18:38)

Boas,
Geada pela manhã que era bastante intensa nas zonas baixas junto ao rio, notável como nas zonas mais elevadas era praticamente inexistente, aqui uns metros mais acima do rio também não era nada de especial. O restante dia, foi agradável e parece que os próximos dias serão de primavera.









Máx: *14,2ºC*
Min: *-2,3ºC*

Neste momento, *6,7ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2019 às 14:14)

Volta a Primavera com 16.9ºC.  Mínima de 8.5ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (5 Fev 2019 às 19:20)

Boa Noite,
Boa camada de geada pela manhã mas apesar disso, a tarde foi de primavera. Algumas nuvens altas e cirrus marcaram presença o dia todo, de volta ao marasmo do costume portanto.













Máx:* 17,5ºC*
Min: *-1,3ºC*

Tatual: *7,6ºC*


----------



## SpiderVV (5 Fev 2019 às 21:27)

12.6ºC por aqui num sobe e desce, com vento fraco ou mesmo muito fraco de nordeste. Booooring.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Fev 2019 às 22:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu pouco nublado com algumas nuvens altas. A noite tem sido frias por aqui.

Máxima: 18.2ºC
mínima: 5.2ºC

Sagres tem tido umas mínimas bem baixas, a rondar os 2-3ºC de mínima.


----------



## JPAG (6 Fev 2019 às 17:33)

Há pouco o carro marcou os 20ºC em andamento. Vale o que vale, mas estas temperaturas primaveris sem chuva não são o ideal para esta época do ano. Parece que estamos em Março/Abril. 
De acordo com o ditado, "Março Marçagão, manhã Inverno, à tarde Verão". Parece que avançámos um mês, pois é o que se tem verificado por aqui agora 

Nos próximos 10 dias estão previstos 1mm de chuva...  e a tendência não parece melhorar muito. Todas as plantações que fiz de árvores e hortícolas no último mês terão de começar a ser regadas nos próximos dias. É incrível ver como a terra está já seca (o vento no fim de semana passado piorou a situação) e os prados para além de terem a floração bastante avançada estão a começar a amarelar nos locais mais secos. Em Fevereiro!!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2019 às 19:29)

JPAG disse:


> Há pouco o carro marcou os 20ºC em andamento. Vale o que vale, mas estas temperaturas primaveris sem chuva não são o ideal para esta época do ano. Parece que estamos em Março/Abril.
> De acordo com o ditado, "Março Marçagão, manhã Inverno, à tarde Verão". Parece que avançámos um mês, pois é o que se tem verificado por aqui agora
> 
> Nos próximos 10 dias estão previstos 1mm de chuva...  e a tendência não parece melhorar muito. Todas as plantações que fiz de árvores e hortícolas no último mês terão de começar a ser regadas nos próximos dias. É incrível ver como a terra está já seca (o vento no fim de semana passado piorou a situação) e os prados para além de terem a floração bastante avançada estão a começar a amarelar nos locais mais secos. Em Fevereiro!!


É verdade! Estas temperaturas sabem bem, mas ao ver que pouco tem chovido e tendo em conta aquilo que está previsto não é bom. Na semana passada, no caminho para Elvas junto à berma já havia árvores a florir apesar de aqui em Arronches, ainda não haver vestígios de árvores floridas graças ao frio que se tem durante a noite, noutros locais onde as temperaturas não descem tanto facilmente se vê. E claro, tal como referiste, já há muitos campos floridos. Isto está mesmo tudo trocado!


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2019 às 19:36)

Boa Noite,
Mais um dia de primavera com muitas nuvens altas. Já que não há muito mais para contar, tem de se animar esta tópico com algumas fotografias.
Ribeira de Arronches, continua a correr bem mas com a continuação destas temperaturas e a falta de chuva prolongada rapidamente volta a ter um baixo caudal, para a altura do ano. 









Efeito interessante...




Poente:
















___________
Máx:* 19,6ºC *
Min: *0,8ºC*

Tatual: *8,2ºC*


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2019 às 22:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Mais um dia de primavera com muitas nuvens altas. Já que não há muito mais para contar, tem de se animar esta tópico com algumas fotografias.
> Ribeira de Arronches, continua a correr bem mas com a continuação destas temperaturas e a falta de chuva prolongada rapidamente volta a ter um baixo caudal, para a altura do ano.
> 
> ...


Vai bem abastecida a ribeira ainda, e água bem cristalina. Devia estar mesmo fresquinha 
O "efeito" é um parélio, que é um nome absolutamente horrível quando comparado com o inglês que é bem mais giro e poético: sundog  
Significa que deveria andar por ali um halo solar. Geralmente vêem-se dois "cães", um de cada lado do sol. É também sinal que há cristais de gelo na atmosfera


----------



## joralentejano (6 Fev 2019 às 23:10)

João Pedro disse:


> Vai bem abastecida a ribeira ainda, e água bem cristalina. Devia estar mesmo fresquinha
> O "efeito" é um parélio, que é um nome absolutamente horrível quando comparado com o inglês que é bem mais giro e poético: sundog
> Significa que deveria andar por ali um halo solar. Geralmente vêem-se dois "cães", um de cada lado do sol. É também sinal que há cristais de gelo na atmosfera


Dizes bem, "ainda" , com as atuais previsões é de pouca dura, infelizmente. É tão bom ver tanta água mas depois uma pessoa olha para as previsões e só vê uma besta a dar secura sem fim à vista. A chuva da semana passada fez muita diferença mas este tempo indeterminado sem ter chuva torna-a em vão. Hoje, muitos terrenos já estavam bastante secos à superfície e alguns cursos de água já voltaram a secar. 
Obrigado pela explicação! Não percebo muito bem destas situações que dizem respeito ao sol. 
Neste caso, do lado oposto a este efeito não havia nada. Um pouco mais tarde, já mais perto do poente surgiu outro pequeno efeito:


----------



## João Pedro (6 Fev 2019 às 23:38)

joralentejano disse:


> Dizes bem, "ainda" , com as atuais previsões é de pouca dura, infelizmente. É tão bom ver tanta água mas depois uma pessoa olha para as previsões e só vê uma besta a dar secura sem fim à vista. A chuva da semana passada fez muita diferença mas este tempo indeterminado sem ter chuva torna-a em vão. Hoje, muitos terrenos já estavam bastante secos à superfície e alguns cursos de água já voltaram a secar.
> Obrigado pela explicação! Não percebo muito bem destas situações que dizem respeito ao sol.
> Neste caso, do lado oposto a este efeito não havia nada. Um pouco mais tarde, já mais perto do poente surgiu outro pequeno efeito:


De nada!  O pouco que sei também fui aprendendo por aqui  e depois aperfeiçoando pela net que é um verdadeiro manancial de informação  Em 10 anos de fórum já deu para aprender meia dúzia de coisas 

Nem sempre se vêem os dois, ou então o outro já esteve presente mas entretanto desapareceu. Já me aconteceu várias vezes.
Esse segundo efeito pode ser igualmente parte de um halo, alguns produzem efeitos bem estranhos


----------



## vamm (7 Fev 2019 às 07:21)

Segunda: -3ºC e geada às 7h30 e 18.5ºC às 14h30
Terça: -1.5ºC e geada às 7h30
Quarta: 0.5ºC e geada às 7h30
Hoje: 2.5ºC e nevoeiro cerrado


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2019 às 11:09)

Boas. Mínima de 1.8ºC, a mais baixa da temporada, surpreendentemente, depois de uma noite onde 2 km/h de vento faziam baixar a humidade em 30% e aumentar a temperatura em 2ºC  Neste momento 11.5ºC e 72% HR com alguma névoa no horizonte.

Humidade a azul, temperatura exterior a verde.


----------



## joralentejano (7 Fev 2019 às 20:04)

Boa Noite,
Muito nevoeiro e tudo molhado pela manhã, mais parecia que tinha chovido. De resto, mais um dia de primavera, muita gente comenta que isto não é tempo de fevereiro e não haja dúvida pois as temperaturas que se tem tido são agradáveis mas absurdas para a altura do ano para além de não se puder estar ao sol porque queima bastante.
Deixo uma bonita foto do final do dia tirada do topo da Serra de São Mamede para os lados de Marvão. A neve a que se refere é que não se vê lá muito bem, sinal de que também já é pouca. 

Máx: *17,2ºC*
Min: *2,8ºC*

Neste momento, *8,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (7 Fev 2019 às 20:42)

Boas, 10.6ºC e 74% HR por aqui depois de alguma resistência da temperatura em descer devido ao vento fraco a moderado de NNW. Agora vento muito fraco do quadrante Sul.

Máxima de 16.3ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (8 Fev 2019 às 14:47)

Mínima de 2.3ºC por aqui, com nevoeiro a perdurar até pelas 10:30h. Agora céu com algumas nuvens baixas e  11.4ºC com vento moderado de W.


----------



## joralentejano (9 Fev 2019 às 18:27)

Boas,
3º dia consecutivo com bastante nevoeiro pela manhã. Durante a tarde, muitos nuvens que se foram dissipando.





Máx: *15,3ºC*
Min: *2,1ºC*

Neste momento, *9,4ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2019 às 13:12)

Céu encoberto e vento fraco aqui.


----------



## Gerofil (10 Fev 2019 às 18:50)

Estremoz: final da tarde com chuviscos ... ... é o melhor que se apanha


----------



## Davidmpb (10 Fev 2019 às 19:53)

Vai chovendo fraco 2,2mm, com nevoeiro fechado, visibilidade muito reduzida, cuidado quem vai na estrada.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (10 Fev 2019 às 21:41)

Boa noite, 

Hoje fiz uma bela viagem a Mora, para degustar do belo prato principal da vila. Quem não sabe o que é, pode sempre ver pela imagem:





Falando agora da meteorologia, depois de um belo almoço decidi ir dar um passeio ao passadiço do Cabeção. Naquele momento estavam 17ºC e céu muito nublado, quase a chover. 
Já no passadiço, uma nuvem passageira começou a borrifar água, mas não deixaram de ser borrifos. Depois de percorrer 3 km a pé e uma hora depois, cheguei novamente ao parque de estacionamento ao pé do Açude, mesmo a tempo de entrar no carro, pois foi logo antes da chegada da frente. Esta diminuiu a temperatura para 13ºC. 





Copyrights _da Aquapolis
_
No regresso a casa, ainda deu tempo para parar em Coruche para lanchar, com chuva constante e 12ºC.


----------



## Bairro meteorológico (10 Fev 2019 às 22:17)

Sim a bela da Miga em Mora, é muito bom


----------



## SpiderVV (11 Fev 2019 às 02:00)

Depois dos "impressionantes" 1.4mm acumulados ontem, sigo com 7.0ºC, a descer lentamente, e vento fraco.


----------



## JPAG (11 Fev 2019 às 15:02)

Boa tarde. 

Está quentinho na rua . Avizinha-se mais uma semana de primavera neste Fevereiro quente e seco. Este fim de semana de trabalho no campo já tive algumas horas de t-shirt tal era o calor que se fazia sentir à tarde quando o sol aparecia. Ontem chuviscou à noite. De acordo com o IPMA, *0,4mm* em Estremoz e *0,1mm* em Elvas... o que vale é que no sábado dei uma valente rega nas plantações. 

Uma forma eficaz de ver como está a ser o inverno é olhar para as plantas e observas os "sinais" que elas nos transmitem. Tenho várias amendoeiras plantadas, todas elas já a rebentar com novas folhas. É sabido que elas perdem a folha durante o inverno voltando a rebentar nesta altura. No entanto tenho 3 ou 4 que este ano nem sequer perderam totalmente a folha, ficando com a maioria das folhas do ano passado e estando neste momento já a rebentar. Ou seja, algumas destas árvores encontram-se baralhadas com a estação em que se encontram. Não houve precipitação suficiente, houve algum frio mas não as horas suficientes e houve vários dias "primaveris" no outono e inverno.. Como houve mais dias de boas temperaturas e sol do que frio e chuva, estas amendoeiras "pensam" que o inverno ainda não chegou não entrando em repouso vegetativo. O mesmo acontece com algumas laranjeiras que têm laranjas agora e já apresentam flor neste momento, 2 ou 3 meses antes de o previsto.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2019 às 00:04)

Boas, 12.1ºC com 59% HR, e rajada de 30 km/h, o regresso do mítico vento nordeste... Pasmaceira.


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2019 às 01:15)

E agora 12.8ºC, a subir, com 45% HR, batendo o valor mais baixo mesmo do dia de ontem. Ar seco, anticiclone, vento de leste, _feels like home._


----------



## joralentejano (12 Fev 2019 às 17:23)

Boas,
Dias e dias de céu limpo com temperaturas próximas dos 20ºC em pleno mês de fevereiro, chuviscos no domingo que nem 1mm devem ter rendido e tirando isso, apenas choveu no primeiro dia do mês. Que tristeza de tempo!
Quanto ás previsões da próxima semana, só acredito quando vir. O anticiclone na saída das 12z volta a afastar tudo. 
Máx: *18,8ºC*
Min: *3,3ºC*

Neste momento, *16,1ºC *e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## Davidmpb (12 Fev 2019 às 17:32)

Boas,
Mais um dia de Primavera, aqui vai havendo algum vento, mas nas zonas mais baixas onde não há vento, o sol já aquece e bem.
Quanto para a semana, parece-me que a chuva será temporária, o padrão deverá manter-se assim.
Onde andas Inverno?


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Fev 2019 às 22:49)

Um ventinho constante de leste por aqui na ordem dos 20 km/h, a média e a rajada são quase iguais há horas já. 12.6ºC e 50% HR. Todos os valores pouco oscilam, seja temperatura, humidade, pressão ou vento...


----------



## João Pedro (12 Fev 2019 às 23:20)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Dias e dias de céu limpo com temperaturas próximas dos 20ºC em pleno mês de fevereiro, chuviscos no domingo que nem 1mm devem ter rendido e tirando isso, apenas choveu no primeiro dia do mês. Que tristeza de tempo!
> Quanto ás previsões da próxima semana, só acredito quando vir. O anticiclone na saída das 12z volta a afastar tudo.
> Máx: *18,8ºC*
> ...


Hoje estava gente na praia aqui no Porto, a irem ao banho e tudo  Eram turistas, mas mesmo assim... diz muito sobre o que se passa cá pelo rectângulo...


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2019 às 00:13)

13.1ºC e 47% HR, estamos com tempo de Março... O vento aumentou muito ligeiramente, rajada de 24 km/h. Continua praticamente constante na ordem dos 20 km/h, mal muda.


----------



## joralentejano (13 Fev 2019 às 18:53)

Boa Noite,
Post *5000 *e parecendo que não já por aqui ando há quase 3 anos e meio. 
Quanto ao tempo, nada de novo a dizer, apenas temperaturas primaveris e céu limpo. Hoje, notava-se que havia alguma poeira pois o céu estava um pouco esbranquiçado. 
Graças a estas temperaturas, tenho uma árvore no quintal que já vai dando sinais de vida...





E ficam algumas fotos do dia de hoje:








Vai estando tudo florido, só já faltam as papoilas...





Máx: *20,3ºC*
Min: *2,9ºC*

Neste momento estão* 10,8ºC*. 



João Pedro disse:


> Hoje estava gente na praia aqui no Porto, a irem ao banho e tudo  Eram turistas, mas mesmo assim... diz muito sobre o que se passa cá pelo rectângulo...


Este tempo para os turistas é de verão e para nós pouco falta pois já vejo muita gente de manga curta, algo que acho exagerado porque apesar do sol estar quente quando corre algum vento, está fresco.


----------



## algarvio1980 (13 Fev 2019 às 20:47)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu limpo e uma bela ventania de leste. 

Máxima: 17.2ºC
mínima: 9.9ºC

Até Sábado, o Algarve vai estar sob aviso amarelo devido à ondulação de sueste.


----------



## SpiderVV (13 Fev 2019 às 22:35)

13.9ºC e 58% HR com, mais uma vez, vento constante de NE - média de 17 km/h e rajada de 26 km/h. Parece início de Abril...


----------



## Manuel Amador (14 Fev 2019 às 10:37)

Bom dia
A reportar de Vila Viçosa, céu limpo visibilidade total, 10 graus agora mas para a tarde este valor vai duplicar
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Enviado do meu TRT-LX1 através do Tapatalk


----------



## SpiderVV (14 Fev 2019 às 11:05)

Mínima de 10.2ºC, aliada ao vento moderado constante de NE, sendo que este tornou-se moderado com rajadas a partir do meio da madrugada, com 39 km/h de rajada máxima. Agora sigo com 15.3ºC e vento fraco a moderado de ESE.


----------



## joralentejano (14 Fev 2019 às 22:57)

Boa Noite,
Geada fraca em Arronches e ventania de NE em Portalegre com temperaturas a rondar os 9/10ºC pelas 8 da manhã. De resto, foi uma tarde quente. No caso de Portalegre houve sempre algum vento e a temperatura não foi tão elevada como é normal, mas aqui nas zonas baixas foi diferente.
Máx: *21,5ºC*
Min:* 3,8ºC*


Neste momento, *6,8ºC.
*
Temperaturas acima de 16ºC em algumas estações do litoral da rede IPMA ás 22h em pleno mês de fevereiro.* * Tirando Domingo/Segunda com alguma chuva e uma pequena descida de temperatura, as previsões não mostram nada de bom. Até ao momento por aqui, este inverno está a ser mais seco que o do ano passado, a situação só não está pior graças ao outono e em termos de barragens, graças a Março e Abril.


----------



## António josé Sales (15 Fev 2019 às 01:37)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Post *5000 *e parecendo que não já por aqui ando há quase 3 anos e meio.
> Quanto ao tempo, nada de novo a dizer, apenas temperaturas primaveris e céu limpo. Hoje, notava-se que havia alguma poeira pois o céu estava um pouco esbranquiçado.
> Graças a estas temperaturas, tenho uma árvore no quintal que já vai dando sinais de vida...
> ...



Belas fotos parabéns!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2019 às 18:51)

António josé Sales disse:


> Belas fotos parabéns!


Muito Obrigado!


----------



## joralentejano (15 Fev 2019 às 18:57)

Boas,
Alguma geada pela manhã tal como nos dias anteriores mas no geral, o dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade alta e poeiras que não deixaram subir a temperatura tanto como ontem. 





Máx: *20,3ºC*
Min: *3,1ºC*

Neste momento, *11,8ºC*.


----------



## levante.lacobrigense (15 Fev 2019 às 20:33)

joralentejano disse:


> Boas,
> Alguma geada pela manhã tal como nos dias anteriores mas no geral, o dia foi marcado pela nebulosidade alta e poeiras que não deixaram subir a temperatura tanto como ontem.
> 
> 
> ...



Parabéns pela foto.


----------



## SpiderVV (15 Fev 2019 às 20:36)

15.3ºC por aqui. Yep, exatamente. Estavam 12.8ºC até que voltou o vento fraco a moderado de NE e a humidade deu um tombo para os 37%. Viva o deserto.


----------



## Davidmpb (16 Fev 2019 às 17:41)

Boas,
Mais um dia primaveril, máxima de 17,7°c.
Parece que o inverno está arrumado, tirando a chuva de segunda feira já pouco ou nada deve chover até ao fim do mês.
 Veremos como será a Primavera, que na minha opinião será diferente da do ano passado.


----------



## joralentejano (16 Fev 2019 às 19:16)

levante.lacobrigense disse:


> Parabéns pela foto.


Obrigado! 


Davidmpb disse:


> Boas,
> Mais um dia primaveril, máxima de 17,7°c.
> Parece que o inverno está arrumado, tirando a chuva de segunda feira já pouco ou nada deve chover até ao fim do mês.
> Veremos como será a Primavera, que na minha opinião será diferente da do ano passado.


Verdade! Tirando Segunda com uma máxima algo baixa (e mesmo assim nada por aí além) na próxima semana poderemos ter ainda mais calor do que nestes últimos dias:







Dia igual aos outros todos, a única diferença foi que a mínima subiu. Nada mais a dizer, resta ver o que irá chover segunda.
Máx: *20,7ºC*
Min: *5,3ºC*

Neste momento,* 10,5ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2019 às 17:49)

Tarde com céu muito carregado mas sem nenhuma precipitação no trajecto Lisboa  (15h00) - Estremoz (17h20).


----------



## Davidmpb (17 Fev 2019 às 19:59)

Gerofil disse:


> Tarde com céu muito carregado mas sem nenhuma precipitação no trajecto Lisboa  (15h00) - Estremoz (17h20).


Ainda prevês um período abundante em precipitação?(brincadeira.)
———————————————————————————
Boas,
Por aqui manhã de sol, e a partir da tarde o céu encobriu.
Veremos o que a chuva renderá amanhã.


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Fev 2019 às 20:05)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado e não choveu. 

Máxima: 16.0ºC
mínima: 10.4ºC

O IPMA colocou o Algarve sob aviso amarelo para a precipitação entre as 3h e as 12h de amanhã, precipitação que pode ser forte e acompanhada por trovoadas.


----------



## Gerofil (17 Fev 2019 às 20:59)

Davidmpb disse:


> Ainda prevês um período abundante em precipitação?





algarvio1980 disse:


> O IPMA colocou o Algarve sob aviso amarelo para a precipitação entre as 3h e as 12h de amanhã, precipitação que pode ser forte e acompanhada por trovoadas.



A frente tenderá a ficar estacionária sobre a parte mais oriental do continente, pelo que a acumulação de precipitação poderá ser mais elevada no território fronteiriço com Espanha. 
A sul do Algarve formar-se-á uma baixa pressão e os ventos irão rolar para leste... A instabilidade no centro e sul tenderá a persistir até terça-feira.


----------



## Agreste (17 Fev 2019 às 23:51)

eu aposto mais em chuva de lama...


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2019 às 01:13)

Agreste disse:


> eu aposto mais em chuva de lama...



O AROME prevê a possibilidade de se registar precipitação forte para o início da manhã, podendo ultrapassar a fasquia dos 20,0 mm em 3 horas em alguns locais do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve...


----------



## SpiderVV (18 Fev 2019 às 02:48)

4.2mm por Portalegre, pelo radar parece que passaram 2 aguaceiros intensos pela zona - não me encontro por lá neste momento.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Fev 2019 às 09:02)

Bom dia,

Boa madrugada de chuva por aqui, com 17mm acumulados no Sitio das Fontes e 19,4mm em Carvoeiro, desde as 00h00 de hoje. Nada mau.
Deverão cair mais alguns aguaceiros depois durante a tarde, mas o grosso da precipitação deste mês já caiu nestas últimas horas.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2019 às 09:29)

Bom dia,
0mm na estação netatmo entre Arronches e Elvas.
Enfim!

Por Portalegre já choveu mas não tem sido nada de especial, ainda assim, sempre está melhor que o sudeste do Alto Alentejo.


----------



## Tonton (18 Fev 2019 às 12:31)

Nada mau para o Sotavento algarvio, que bom!   

A estação do nosso companheiro regista (e continua a chover):


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2019 às 13:17)

Desta vez, a pouca sorte saiu a mim, só levo 5 mm acumulados. Aliás, basta ver os acumulados horários do radar de Loulé e vê-se a frente a morrer antes de chegar aqui e depois ressuscita a seguir a Tavira.  

De salientar, que o IPMA teve muito bem em lançar o aviso amarelo no Algarve para a precipitação, existiu várias estações a ultrapassar os 10 mm numa hora, casos de Aljezur e Castro Marim. No meu quintal, não justificava-se mas noutros quintais justificou-se.

Para a próxima, quem sabe se o brinde não sai só a mim. 

O detector de trovoadas, apanhou alguma trovoada e eu não ouvi nem uma, às vezes rebenta mesmo aqui por cima e não apanha nada, deve ser a chamada trovoada sem som.


----------



## trovoadas (18 Fev 2019 às 13:55)

Boa chuva na quase generalidade do Algarve e quiça Baixo Alentejo... chuva boa para a humidade dos solos e agricultura mas para os recursos hidricos de pouco ou nada serviu. Continuamos em seca à espera de melhores dias...
Para já 3 dias de chuva este Inverno, um para cada mês


----------



## JPAG (18 Fev 2019 às 14:04)

Boa tarde. 

Não estava à espera de grandes acumulados aqui em Vila Viçosa, mas estava à espera de um pouco mais de chuva (estavam esperados cerca de 20mm). Deu para regar e molhar os terrenos por 2 ou 3 dias... Não tenho estação mas seguramente deve ter acumulado menos de 10mm. 
Aqui perto Estremoz tem cerca de *10mm*, Elvas tem *0mm* (preocupante- pensei que seria algum erro da estação ipma, mas outras estações amadoras e estações de badajoz mostram o mesmo valor). 

Na aldeia onde tenho algumas árvores plantadas e uma pequena horta, no concelho do Alandroal junto à fronteira, nem molhou debaixo das árvores. A estação mais perto desta aldeia é Cheles (espanha) com *0.9mm* acumulados. Estava à espera que a chuva regasse a horta por alguns dias, mas com o calor desta semana lá terei de voltar às regas 

Fico feliz por alguns locais, sobretudo do baixo alentejo e algarve, tenham tido bons acumulados, superiores a 20mm. Era bom que fosse mais generalizado a todo o território, mas hoje em dia qualquer 1mm que chova é bem vindo


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Fev 2019 às 14:26)

Engraçado como essa estação da manta rota acumula sempre o dobro de outra estações ... Enfim .. 
Quanto a precipitação aqui no Algarve acho que os registos são idênticos aos de 1 Fevereiro .. Cerca de 15 mm acumulados  !!


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (18 Fev 2019 às 14:29)

Em termos de benefícios .. Boa para a humidade dos solos e indiferente para as barragens. 
Recordo que a percentagem de água nos solos neste momento já é inferior a 30% em alguns locais do Baixo Alentejo e Algarve !!


----------



## Tonton (18 Fev 2019 às 14:47)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Engraçado como essa estação da manta rota acumula sempre o dobro de outra estações ... Enfim ..
> Quanto a precipitação aqui no Algarve acho que os registos são idênticos aos de 1 Fevereiro .. Cerca de 15 mm acumulados  !!



A estação é do nosso companheiro do fórum @Gil_Algarvio, suponho que esteja em condições...


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2019 às 19:32)

Valente carga de água, por aqui.


----------



## joralentejano (18 Fev 2019 às 19:48)

Boa Noite,
Tirando alguns chuviscos pela manhã, o resto do dia foi de céu nublado e fresco.
0.1mm acumulados na estação netatmo. 12.8mm acumulados mensalmente sendo que 12.2mm são do dia 1 e não deverá chover mais até ao final do mês. Está complicado! 

*12,6ºC* atuais.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Fev 2019 às 19:54)

Hoje ao início da manhã, palas 9.30 caiu uma valente carga de água aqui pelo Sotavento.
Ao pondo que afirmar que choveu aqui como nunca tinha visto em tão pouco tempo. 
O sistema de drenagem pluvial aqui da minha Rua tem 20 anos de construído, até ao momento sempre o vi dar conta do recado, com exceção de hoje, a Rua ia com água de lado a lado, e o sistema de drenagem não estava entupido, simplesmente ia em carga máxima (fui confirmar imadiatamente quando acabou de chover, na descarga das manilhas para a linha de água. 

No entanto isto não foi só aqui na Rua, por toda a Manta Rota e Vila Nova de Cacela saltaram dezenas de tampas de caixas de visita fora. Eram 14h ainda havia ruas com tampas fora da caixa. 


Os Ribeiros que na tinham secado voltaram a correr, mesmo de de importância maior. Claro que foi regime torrencial, não favorável á infiltração de água no solo.


----------



## Gerofil (18 Fev 2019 às 19:55)

O Rain Alarm mostra precipitação forte entre o leste de Faro até a meio caminho entre Olhão e Tavira. Possibilidade de inundações rápidas nos meios urbanos.

A instabilidade vem de sudeste e desloca-se na direcção de Loulé.


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Fev 2019 às 19:58)

Gerofil disse:


> O Rain Alarm mostra precipitação forte entre o leste de Faro até a meio caminho entre Olhão e Tavira. Possibilidade de inundações rápidas nos meios urbanos.
> 
> A instabilidade vem de sudeste e desloca-se na direcção de Loulé.


Aqui fica a imagem


----------



## Davidmpb (18 Fev 2019 às 20:03)

Boas,
Aqui só choveu até o início da manhã, resto do dia sem precipitação, o acumulado rondou os 7/8mm aqui, Castelo de Vide teve cerca de 10mm.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (18 Fev 2019 às 20:03)

Gil_Algarvio disse:


> Hoje ao início da manhã, palas 9.30 caiu uma valente carga de água aqui pelo Sotavento.
> Ao pondo que afirmar que choveu aqui como nunca tinha visto em tão pouco tempo.
> O sistema de drenagem pluvial aqui da minha Rua tem 20 anos de construído, até ao momento sempre o vi dar conta do recado, com exceção de hoje, a Rua ia com água de lado a lado, e o sistema de drenagem não estava entupido, simplesmente ia em carga máxima (fui confirmar imadiatamente quando acabou de chover, na descarga das manilhas para a linha de água.
> 
> ...



Impressionante o acumulado de 35mm em apenas 20 minutos! Dá uma média de 105mm/h nesse período.


----------



## comentador (18 Fev 2019 às 21:29)

Boa noite! Desta vez na zona de Alvalade do Sado fomos bem brindados com este evento, Alvalade com 19,0 mm acumulados e houve zonas aqui próximas com 18,0 a 20,0 mm. Excelente rega para os campos, apesar de nada contribuir para as barragens que estão na miséria, mas assim já atenua a seca dos solos, bem bom!!! Esta chuva foi ouro!!!


----------



## Levante_Olhao (18 Fev 2019 às 21:38)

Boa noite. Hoje por volta das 07h50 possível Downburst em Olhão, julgo que associado à passagem da primeira linha de instabilidade da superfície frontal. Rajadas muito fortes, tive de procurar abrigo, haviam detritos pelo ar.


----------



## algarvio1980 (18 Fev 2019 às 22:38)

Levante_Olhao disse:


> Boa noite. Hoje por volta das 07h50 possível Downburst em Olhão, julgo que associado à passagem da primeira linha de instabilidade da superfície frontal. Rajadas muito fortes, tive de procurar abrigo, haviam detritos pelo ar.



Senti algo a bater na janela mas não liguei nenhuma, estava ainda ensonado. Tivesse ouvido esse barulho com alguma trovoada, pensava logo nalgum tornado. 

Se tivesse um pouco mais pujança e com trovoada, com a direcção que tem tido nas últimas horas, já andávamos de barco. 

Máxima: 14.8ºC
mínima: 11.4ºC

Precipitação: 12 mm


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (18 Fev 2019 às 22:42)

Assim ficou Monte Gordo depois da chuva torrencial desta manhã:

https://m.facebook.com/groups/2181635885456862?view=permalink&id=2342696459350803


----------



## Agreste (18 Fev 2019 às 23:25)

2º dia de chuva em 3 meses.

15-20mm hoje
outros 20 mm em janeiro.

vamos com 20% da precipitação esperada.

a seca é irreversível este ano.


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2019 às 00:48)

Falei com familiares e de facto e mesmo verdade, saltaram as tampas do esgotos na zona de Cacela como o Gil descreve.

Aurelio, Cacela deve ter uns 100 mm de media anual acima da media anual de Faro. O sapal  de Castro Marim acumulou perto de 30 mm, portanto 40 mm em Cacela nao devem admirar. Para termos nocao das diferencas, Tavira cidade tem uma media anual quase 100 mm superior a de Faro e a de VRSA, e uma estacao junto ao Guadiana uns 20 kms para norte tinha no passado uns 100 mm a mais de media anual em relacao a VRSA. Faro esta em cima de uma ria, VRSA de um estuario largo, e quando temos rias, cabos ou estuarios as precipitacoes sao sempre mais baixas que no entorno, e ha variacoes locais nas temperaturas medias anuais e nos valores dos acumulados que sao acentuadas.


----------



## frederico (19 Fev 2019 às 00:53)

Agreste disse:


> 2º dia de chuva em 3 meses.
> 
> 15-20mm hoje
> outros 20 mm em janeiro.
> ...



Ja vi cairem mais de 250 mm numa Primavera e nao foi ha muito tempo. Mas sim, o mais provavel e termos seca. 

Outubro e Novembro trouxeram 150 a 200 mm. Dezembro e Janeiro menos de 10 mm em alguns locais! Fevereiro para ja trouxe 25 a 60 mm em apenas dois eventos. Para o ano acabar perto da media teriamos de ter uma Primavera igual a do ano passado ou um Abril identico ao de 2008. Se nao chover nada de jeito ate Maio arrisco que este sera o pior ano hidrologico da decada.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2019 às 16:13)

A tarde de hoje segue instável, com aguaceiros e trovoadas dispersas pelo Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## vamm (19 Fev 2019 às 17:29)

A manhã começou com nevoeiro na zona de Garvão, Ourique não tinha nada. O dia abriu, fez um belo solinho, mas por volta das 14h30 começaram a passar alguns aguaceiros moderados a fortes.

Agora, chove moderado a forte e vai chegando algo muito escuro de Este. A S/SO tudo muito escuro...


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2019 às 19:37)

Tal como tinha previsto, a tarde de hoje foi bastante instável no interior sul, com períodos de céu muito nublado e ocorrência de aguaceiros... Algumas trovoadas na parte leste do Baixo Alentejo.


----------



## Gerofil (19 Fev 2019 às 23:53)

Esta tarde às 18h10, por Estremoz


----------



## joralentejano (20 Fev 2019 às 19:50)

Boa Noite,
Poeirada com fartura que é o que faz falta, temperaturas que irão para além dos 20ºC nos próximos dias e assim se resumem este fevereiro, apenas no calendário. A única coisa boa foi que o dia começou frio e com algum nevoeiro.
A Barragem do Caia, está assim e não se vislumbra qualquer pinga de água. Mais uma seca terrível à vista? Se isto continua assim e pelas previsões, assim será, infelizmente!













Final do dia:




_____
Máx: *18,3ºC*
Min: *2,5ºC*

Tatual: *10,1ºC*


----------



## Gerofil (21 Fev 2019 às 18:31)

Estremoz: Ontem o céu estava limpo e a máxima chegou aos 18,7 ºC; hoje o céu tornou-se encoberto e a máxima foi mais curta, ficando-se pelos 16,8 ºC. Também nota-se um aumemto da humidade.

EDIT (23h55): A temperatura máxima absoluta em Estremoz para o mês de Fevereiro é de 21,2 ºC (25.02.2011).


----------



## joralentejano (22 Fev 2019 às 19:55)

Boas,
Tal como acontece no verão, com o vento de leste as temperaturas no litoral são mais elevadas que no interior. Persiste a poeirada e até domingo continuarão estas temperaturas, as poucas hipóteses de chuva existentes nos modelos continuam a ser adiadas. Pelo menos, em grande parte do país ainda choveu segunda-feira mas aqui, fiquei a ver navios e acumulou 0.1mm. Em Elvas e Badajoz, ainda passaram umas células terça-feira mas ainda assim, nada de significativo. Se isto continua assim, as poucas pastagens existentes vão secar ao longo de Março. Os problemas do futuro poderão não ser mais graves graças ás reservas ainda do ano passado. Daqui a 6 dias, faz 1 ano em que a estação netatmo que acompanho atualmente, acumulou 76mm. Avizinhavam-se belos dias!

Máx: *20,8ºC*
Min: *5,1ºC*

Tatual: *10,5ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (22 Fev 2019 às 22:26)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu com poeira e humidade. Este Inverno, não nos podemos queixar da humidade, mesmo sem grande precipitação, ela anda sempre lá em cima. 

Máxima: 17.4ºC
mínima: 10.3ºC

Que belas imagens na Eurosport 2 da Volta ao Algarve de hoje, ali com a ondulação mais agitada de sueste no Carvoeiro.


----------



## algarvio1980 (23 Fev 2019 às 20:19)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas.

Máxima: 19.4ºC
mínima: 9.0ºC

A partir de amanhã, volta as condições de forte levante no Algarve e regressa o aviso amarelo para a ondulação. Na 2ª feira e na 3ª feira, prevê-se Vento de leste com rajadas até 70 km/h no Algarve.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2019 às 12:16)

20.4ºC e 28% HR por aqui, ventinho agradável a entrar pelas janelas. Será que estamos em Abril ou Fevereiro? Mínima de 12.1ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (24 Fev 2019 às 13:12)

Boa Tarde,
Por aqui, as máximas sobem mas as mínimas mantém-se iguais, típico da primavera.
Mínima de* 3,9ºC*

O dia segue finalmente com uma atmosfera mais limpa de poeiras. Algum vento de leste que não deixa a temperatura subir tanto mas está muito agradável na mesma.
As plantas lá vão respondendo todas a este tempo...














Estão neste momento,* 21,1ºC*.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2019 às 20:43)

Ainda 17.1ºC por aqui com algum vento de NE. Estamos mesmo em Abril... Máxima de 21.7ºC.


----------



## Gerofil (24 Fev 2019 às 20:46)

Estremoz segue com 15,2 ºC. A máxima de hoje foi de 20,4 ºC e a máxima de ontem foi de 21,1 ºC; a máxima absoluta para o mês de Fevereiro continua portanto a ser a de 2011, com 21,2 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (24 Fev 2019 às 23:57)

16.6ºC com 41% HR e vento moderado de NE com rajada de 26 km/h. Se continua o vento não me parece que a temperatura desça muito...


----------



## joralentejano (25 Fev 2019 às 20:47)

Boa Noite,
O dia mais quente do ano (até ao momento, pois, ainda há muito pela frente ) por aqui, foi ontem. Continuam as grandes amplitudes térmicas.

Extremos de ontem:
Máx: *23,6ºC*
Min: *3,9ºC*

Extremos de hoje:
Máx: *22,8ºC*
Min: *3,7ºC*

Quarta-feira, as máximas lá vão começar a descer...

Neste momento, estão* 10,1ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (25 Fev 2019 às 22:33)

Estremoz: máxima hoje de 20,3 ºC. Este ano, o dia com temperatura máxima mais alta foi no Sábado, com 21,1 ºC.


----------



## SpiderVV (26 Fev 2019 às 13:34)

Boas. 20.1ºC com vento moderado a forte de SE, rajadas na ordem dos 45 km/h.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Fev 2019 às 16:13)

Estremoz: tarde de muito calor  para esta época do ano, com a temperatura a chegar aos 20,6 ºC.


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2019 às 19:07)

Boa Noite,
Hoje foi o dia mais quente desta primavera antecipada. Nuvens altas e disto não passa, está tudo bastante seco. Prevê-se alguma chuva para o carnaval mas as quantidades, ora são boas, ora são escassas.
Deixo umas fotos de hoje, tiradas do ponto mais alto da zona.
Vista para SE/Sul:




Barragem do Caia...




Atmosfera já bem limpa, visíveis algumas das serras a sul de Badajoz:




Arronches/Serra de S. Mamede:





Poente de hoje:













Fevereiro termina com *12.9mm* acumulados na estação netatmo. Esta estação só não termina com menos de 1mm graças ao primeiro dia do mês, nunca mais choveu nada de jeito desde então.
Março será, infelizmente (mas como já se esperava), completamente diferente do ano passado.
______
Máx: *24,4ºC*
Min: *3,8ºC*

Tatual: *12,9ºC*


----------



## algarvio1980 (26 Fev 2019 às 20:56)

Boas, por aqui, dia de céu nublado por nuvens altas e vento forte. 

Máxima: 17.4ºC
mínima: 9.9ºC


----------



## Agreste (26 Fev 2019 às 22:11)

mais um dia de seca...

são já 88.


----------



## João Pedro (26 Fev 2019 às 22:22)

joralentejano disse:


> Boa Noite,
> Hoje foi o dia mais quente desta primavera antecipada. Nuvens altas e disto não passa, está tudo bastante seco. Prevê-se alguma chuva para o carnaval mas as quantidades, ora são boas, ora são escassas.
> Deixo umas fotos de hoje, tiradas do ponto mais alto da zona.
> Vista para SE/Sul:
> ...


Apesar da seca, mantém-se tudo muito verde... vamos lá ver até quando...


----------



## joralentejano (26 Fev 2019 às 22:47)

João Pedro disse:


> Apesar da seca, mantém-se tudo muito verde... vamos lá ver até quando...


É verdade, sempre vai havendo alguma humidade (principalmente de noite) mas se estas temperaturas continuassem, começaria tudo a secar. As atuais previsões mostram alguma chuva que, apesar de pouca sempre ajuda um pouco mas de qualquer das maneiras parece que será de pouca dura porque o AA está sempre a rondar e pronto, assim se passa mais um inverno...
13mm em fevereiro e 48mm no total do ano, até ao momento, é um desastre!


----------



## trovoadas (26 Fev 2019 às 23:22)

Só passou 1 semana desde a última chuva e parece que não chove à umas 3...Impressionante como a humidade dos solos é varrida de dia para dia. Também nunca chegou a ser muita! Pensei que os solos tivessem encharcado mais mas a chuva não foi assim tanta.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (26 Fev 2019 às 23:43)

Acho que este ventinho de leste juntamente com algum calor que já se vai fazendo sentir anularam por completo esta última chuva que caiu ... Nem se nota que choveu ..
Em relação às barragens neste mês ate melhoraram bastante especialmente a norte e centro .. Mas é em Fevereiro que atinge o seu ponto máximo . ..
Agora dependerá do que se seguirá .. 
Este mês prespectiva se como eu já estava a espera que venha a ser ... Mais um mês seco .


----------



## ecobcg (27 Fev 2019 às 09:17)

Há 3 anos atrás, a situação era bem diferente aqui pelo Sul! O facebook fez questão de me relembrar esse dia!   


Venha de lá então a terça-feira de Carnaval, para ver se lavamos novamente as estradas...


----------



## joralentejano (28 Fev 2019 às 07:25)

Bom Dia,
Algumas nuvens e nevoeiro disperso neste inicio de dia:


















Mínima de *4,1ºC*

Atualmente estão *5,2ºC*.


----------



## Davidmpb (28 Fev 2019 às 19:58)

Boas,
E assim termina mais um inverno... o dia de hoje, foi o espelho do mesmo, ameno e com sol, apenas alguma nebulosidade alta.


----------



## "Charneca" Mundial (28 Fev 2019 às 23:37)

Tenho os dados e posso dizer que a única zona do país onde choveu mais do que o normal, este mês, é o Sotavento Algarvio.
A estação Wunderground de Vila Nova de Cacela registou, neste mês, quase 85 mm de precipitação, num mês em que a média de fevereiro por lá ronda os 50 mm, quase 175% do normal.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (28 Fev 2019 às 23:52)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tenho os dados e posso dizer que a única zona do país onde choveu mais do que o normal, este mês, é o Sotavento Algarvio.
> A estação Wunderground de Vila Nova de Cacela registou, neste mês, quase 85 mm de precipitação, num mês em que a média de fevereiro por lá ronda os 50 mm, quase 175% do normal.



Isso não é certamente verdade pois o sotavento algarvio não é apenas na zona dessa estação e a zona onde ocorreu valores altos foi extremamente pequena. 
Faro Olhão Tavira etc.. Também sao parte do sotavento e manta rota dista somente uns 6 km de Castro Marim ..


----------



## algarvio1980 (2 Mar 2019 às 12:45)

Aurélio Carvalho disse:


> Isso não é certamente verdade pois o sotavento algarvio não é apenas na zona dessa estação e a zona onde ocorreu valores altos foi extremamente pequena.
> Faro Olhão Tavira etc.. Também sao parte do sotavento e manta rota dista somente uns 6 km de Castro Marim ..



Mais estranho ainda, são os valores de precipitação das estações da DRAPALG, Cacela teve 11 mm em Fevereiro, Castro Marim 14 mm e Tavira 15 mm.  Ou seja, os valores das estações DRAPALG estão mais coincidente com os restantes valores observados.


----------



## Aurélio Carvalho (2 Mar 2019 às 13:38)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Mais estranho ainda, são os valores de precipitação das estações da DRAPALG, Cacela teve 11 mm em Fevereiro, Castro Marim 14 mm e Tavira 15 mm.  Ou seja, os valores das estações DRAPALG estão mais coincidente com os restantes valores observados.



Não sei não . .. Tanto são estranhos uns valores como os outros ... Já por várias vezes a estação dele teve valores que duplicam mais do que qualquer outra região. Por outro lado os valores dessas estações estão bastante baixos mas coerentes entre si. 
A estacao dele está na zona da manta rota e fazendo a triângulo dos valores usando o valor de Castro Marim do IPMA assume que a precipitação ocorreu ali entre a baixa de Castro Marim vrsa e cancela ou manta rota. 
Prova disso mesmo e as barragens até terem descido .


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (2 Mar 2019 às 23:17)

"Charneca" Mundial disse:


> Tenho os dados e posso dizer que a única zona do país onde choveu mais do que o normal, este mês, é o Sotavento Algarvio.
> A estação Wunderground de Vila Nova de Cacela registou, neste mês, quase 85 mm de precipitação, num mês em que a média de fevereiro por lá ronda os 50 mm, quase 175% do normal.


Os dados de fevereiro da estação de Cacela do WU relativos a precipitação são de ~50 mm. 47 dos quais no dia 18 de fevereiro e comprovados presencialmente e analisados forma manual.
 35 mm (dos 85) foram interferência causada pelo vento no dia 1 de fevereiro.


----------

